# The Origional; Mirror Finish Machine/Wet Sanding Workshop Sat 1/9/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing and Wet Sanding Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

This course is suitable for Newbies, as we have two cars to learn on. I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. It is great for novices as removing sanding marks is a great education; if you can remove them you can certainly remove swirls!!!!! Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course like some run; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car!!! There will be a maximum of 10 people and no more.

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 1st September 2012 9:30am till 4ish will be the date for the next course. I cannot believe I have been running these courses for over 4 years now and have met and trained hundreds of real nice people, a lot I am still in touch with.
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to handle a machine and to show what wet sanding will achieve, I will show the advanced wet sanding as well so no car washing claying etc.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking to get that ultimate bling.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking I will PM you my pay pal address, then full payment on the day.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum pointrs, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 8 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this, unless you just run a demo based course.

Confirmed Places
1. Ryan (Private Booking)
2. maroonmachine
3. KevinT
4. hayward440
5. Plod87
6. Plod87
7. jspeed2
8. ScottM

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from last Saturdays course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## maroonmachine (Jul 21, 2012)

Steve, payment send via paypal, cheers..!


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

What time would it start and finish?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

KevinT said:


> What time would it start and finish?


Oops I must put this on the thread.

Arrive about 9:30am for coffee/tea etc and a get to know you. Look at kicking off at 10am and finishing up about 4.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

arrr dam i am on holiday then, still need to bob down ste to have a look at this rear quarter


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Few spots still available chaps. Don't forget I restrict the course to 8 people so you get good hands on experience with plenty of tuition. We do not just run a demo course.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in!!!! Who/how do I pay, I'll pay the deposit right away, I assume I bring the £40 on the day?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> I'm in!!!! Who/how do I pay, I'll pay the deposit right away, I assume I bring the £40 on the day?


PM sent dude. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Deposit paid. See you there


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> Deposit paid. See you there


Recieved Junior Bear, youe added to the list. See you soon!! :thumb:


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Just to confirm from our conversation last week cheque in the post you should get this on Friday.

Cheers and looking forward to it
Kev:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Im having to pull out of this now sorry. Going to do a beginners course first which is only 10minite drive from my house so makes sense to do that first. Will be looking to do this course in the near future though!

I have pm'd you


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm interested in this course can you send me the payment details please. 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Still haven't had a reply wether its possible to get my deposit back. I gave as much notice as possible.

Could I get an update of some kind as to where I stand


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you recieved my Money Steve???????

Had no word yet

Kev


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

KevinT said:


> Have you recieved my Money Steve???????
> 
> Had no word yet
> 
> Kev


Yes cheque received today, cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> Im having to pull out of this now sorry. Going to do a beginners course first which is only 10minite drive from my house so makes sense to do that first. Will be looking to do this course in the near future though!
> 
> I have pm'd you


PM sent.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Because it's a deposit - aren't you familiar with how these work?
I'm sure it says deposits may be able to be refunded if someone else can be found to take your place, but in my experience this is not a given but discretionary. If Steve had 10 folks saying they could make it and took no deposits, then where would that leave him if they decided they couldn't make it? I'm not having a go, but surely you can appreciate both sides here I hope?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Because it's a deposit - aren't you familiar with how these work?
> I'm sure it says deposits may be able to be refunded if someone else can be found to take your place, but in my experience this is not a given but discretionary. If Steve had 10 folks saying they could make it and took no deposits, then where would that leave him if they decided they couldn't make it? I'm not having a go, but surely you can appreciate both sides here I hope?


Cheers Dude.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Hello mate is it possible to have a place on your course if still available ? can I have your Paypal details cheers, Always wanted to do one and will be travelling up from somerset if anyone on-route wants lift share 

Jason


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Steve

Could you send me the address for Saturday please.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jspeed2 said:


> Hello mate is it possible to have a place on your course if still available ? can I have your Paypal details cheers, Always wanted to do one and will be travelling up from somerset if anyone on-route wants lift share
> 
> Jason


Hi Jason
Yes certainly there is a place available. Just a deposit of £20 secures a place then the rest on the day.

Send via pay pal as a gift to [email protected] I will then pm you back with all the details.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

KevinT said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Could you send me the address for Saturday please.


PM Sent dude as well as the other guys!!!!

See you Saturday.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> Still haven't had a reply wether its possible to get my deposit back. I gave as much notice as possible.
> 
> Could I get an update of some kind as to where I stand


Your deposit has been sent back.


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking forward to saturday, can't wait :buffer:


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

PayPal sent mate look forward to it 

Jason


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jspeed2 said:


> PayPal sent mate look forward to it
> 
> Jason


Cheer Jason ill update the thread when I get home. See You sat.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As ever chaps thanks for the bookings, you should all have had a PM with all the details and location.

Looking forward to another fab day.

Only two spots left max. Be quick as I will close the book till the next one on the 6th October.


----------



## ScottM (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it still possible to book place on this or am I too late?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ScottM said:


> Is it still possible to book place on this or am I too late?


Hi. Yes there is space. You need 10 posts before I can pm you.


----------



## ScottM (Feb 15, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Hi. Yes there is space. You need 10 posts before I can pm you.


Sorted that out. Can you pm me now.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ScottM said:


> Sorted that out. Can you pm me now.


PM sent dude.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

hello mate, I havent yet received my PM with details for 2mo is it possible to have it sent to me,
Many thanks.

Jason


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jspeed2 said:


> hello mate, I havent yet received my PM with details for 2mo is it possible to have it sent to me,
> Many thanks.
> 
> Jason


You were sent it origionally with all the PM's I sent Monday. sorry if it did not arrive something in the PM system me thinks.


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great course Steve thanks!


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

please let me know when you are planning on doing another one of these course as i would be interested


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Must say a big thank you to Steve, your training, help and advice was brill. The day was great and I for 1 learn't a great deal. Also thanks to Phil for the cooking of the butties but not for my bill :lol:

Hope to speak to you all again in the future


----------



## maroonmachine (Jul 21, 2012)

cracking day, thanks Steve..! learned loads..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwwcheers guys always a pleasure. The next one is the 6th October.


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheers Steve :thumb:, both of really enjoyed the course, and learned loads :buffer:

Thanks

Also was good to meet all you guys :thumb:


----------



## GTS_MAD (Feb 6, 2009)

Could i know how i get on the next course it would be for 2 people.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

GTS_MAD said:


> Could i know how i get on the next course it would be for 2 people.


Sent you a PM mate. :wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wilo said:


> please let me know when you are planning on doing another one of these course as i would be interested


PM sent dude :wave:


----------

